# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  L'image ne s'affiche pas

## marco04

Bonjour, j'ai ralis un formulaire dans lequel il y a un logo de type .jpeg

En mode cration , l'image est bien l. Cependant, quand j'ouvre le formulaire pour le remplir (en mode "utilisation") l'image est remplac par un espace vide avec une petite croix rouge.

Savez-vous d'o vient ce problme?

Merci


Marc

----------


## romaik

Est ce que ton formulaire a bien le droit de lire sur le disque o se trouve ton image ? Parce que je viens d'essayer, et ca marche donc je vois pas trop d'autre soucis  ::?: 

Une solution serait d'ajouter ton image en tant que fichier de ressource (ton image est enregistre dans ton fichier XSN donc ca va severement l'allourdir) et d'afficher l'image a partir de cette ressource (par contre je bloque sur ce point).

Peut etre que Virgul en sait plus sur ce sujet  ::):

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Oui mais tu l'as insrer comment ? avec un controle image ou en arrire plan? 

++

Thierry

----------


## marco04

J'ai juste fait l'opration "insrer une image". Je prcise que l'affichage est compltement alatoire : hier, celle-ci ne s'affichait presque jamais, et aujourd'hui, pas de problme ::lol:: 

Je vais comment essaier de l'ajouter en tant que fichier de ressource.

Merci

----------


## virgul

Ce que tu devrais peut-tre essayer si ca ne marche pas, c'est de mettre un lien en http comme ca mme si ca foire au niveau du xsn il ira le prendre sur le net.

----------

